
UBiome(YC S14) tests for hypothetical health conditions - tridint
http://ubiome.com/microbiome-testing
======
tridint
uBiome (YCS14) unveils its new CLIA and CAP certified medical test. They claim
it tests for a variety of conditions, including 'leaky gut syndrome.'
Wikipedia describes leaky gut as 'a hypothetical, medically unrecognized
condition.' How is it possible to have CLIA and CAP certification for this? I
haven't seen any peer reviewed data from them period. Can anybody point me to
a paper?

